# Ordered a Spot Rocker - SS vs Geared discussion



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

So I just ordered a Spot Rocker on a whim. tbh I looked at them last year and really wanted one but couldn't justify it. Nothing has changed but I was about to build my second custom ti frame based on the rocker geo and they dropped a free fork with every frame purchase deal so I pulled the trigger. 

Questions now need answering lol.

Spec to build 
29 or 27.5+?
Over fork to 130mm?
and the biggest one in my mind
Single speed or geared 12sp?

Any other Spot Rocker owners who have gone through the above? Especially interested in the single speed idea? Never ridden a single speed since my bmx days 30 years ago.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Go SS! You'll also want 29er wheels for this.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Go SS! You'll also want 29er wheels for this.


DT Swiss xm1700 29" are en route already. I ordered some Wolfpack 2.4" cross and race tyres for front and rear.

Got a 150mm axs dropper on the way.

I already have some truvative carbon cranks, might start with a 32t oval for ss. I read that oval has its benefits for ss even though I really don't like them for geared bikes. Not sure which hg ss kit to get though or what size sprocket to start with.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I think ovals have more benefits on a SS than on a geared bike. (I own and ride a variety of both)

Gear ratio will depend on your local terrain and fitness. 18-21t cog is probably a good starting place with a 32t chainring.


----------



## DOUGD (May 11, 2006)

I would love to have a Spot Rocker in carbon. Mine would be a SS 29er. I would not do the belt drive. Chains and cogs are common, cheap, reliable and make gearing changes easy.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

crembz said:


> So I just ordered a Spot Rocker on a whim. tbh I looked at them last year and really wanted one but couldn't justify it. Nothing has changed but I was about to build my second custom ti frame based on the rocker geo and they dropped a free fork with every frame purchase deal so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> Questions now need answering lol.
> 
> ...


I recently was bit by the SS bug, and I'm hooked so I'd say build her up SS! Since getting my Pipedream Sirius S5 earlier this year, it has been the bike I reach for most often. I'm enjoying SS so much, I'm thinking of trying it on my full suspension bike.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

DOUGD said:


> I would love to have a Spot Rocker in carbon. Mine would be a SS 29er. I would not do the belt drive. Chains and cogs are common, cheap, reliable and make gearing changes easy.


That's what I'm planning actually, chain and sprockets.



*OneSpeed* said:


> I think ovals have more benefits on a SS than on a geared bike. (I own and ride a variety of both)
> 
> Gear ratio will depend on your local terrain and fitness. 18-21t cog is probably a good starting place with a 32t chainring.


Thanks for confirming. I have ordered a 20t and can go down to a 28t chairing if I need to. Super curious about how I'm going to get along with gears.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

2sharp7 said:


> I recently was bit by the SS bug, and I'm hooked so I'd say build her up SS! Since getting my Pipedream Sirius S5 earlier this year, it has been the bike I reach for most often. I'm enjoying SS so much, I'm thinking of trying it on my full suspension bike.


The Sirius was high on my list also. I had a moxie last year and that was a very nicely built bike. Would not hesitate to but another pipedream. 

What is it you found draws you the most to singlespeed? What makes it so special?


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

The Rocker is an amazing SS. I prefer it with a rigid fork. But that because my trails are pretty smooth. I use 32x18 gears, which allows the sliders almost all the way forward.

You're going to love the bike.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

I love the Rocker SS with the belt drive! I'm 55 and spent the last 10 years on a SS and absolutely loved it! The most pure form of moutain biking! you will learn a lot about carrying speed,pumping,& reading trail for the best lines. Plus,you will beat every PR you ever had on a geared bike!


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Ducman said:


> The Rocker is an amazing SS. I prefer it with a rigid fork. But that because my trails are pretty smooth. I use 32x18 gears, which allows the sliders almost all the way forward.
> 
> You're going to love the bike.


Which fork do you use with it? I can't find a rigid fork long enough to maintain the geo.



CRM6 said:


> I love the Rocker SS with the belt drive! I'm 55 and spent the last 10 years on a SS and absolutely loved it! The most pure form of moutain biking! you will learn a lot about carrying speed,pumping,& reading trail for the best lines. Plus,you will beat every PR you ever had on a geared bike!


I can't wrap my head around that. Being faster with fewer gears? How? Why?


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

crembz said:


> Which fork do you use with it? I can't find a rigid fork long enough to maintain the geo.
> 
> 
> I can't wrap my head around that. Being faster with fewer gears? How? Why?


Niner RDO carbon fork.

I'm usually faster on my SS than my geared bike because you are always pedaling and trying to stay on top of the gear. You can't downshift to make it easier, so you have to pedal faster


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Ducman said:


> Niner RDO carbon fork.
> 
> I'm usually faster on my SS than my geared bike because you are always pedaling and trying to stay on top of the gear. You can't downshift to make it easier, so you have to pedal faster


Wouldn't the RDO fork steepen the bike slightly? I have a massi which I think is the same a2c at 490mm but I'm hesitant to use it.

I can't imagine not down shifting yet ... This is going to be an interesting experience.


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

490 is about a 120mm fork at 20% sag.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Ducman said:


> 490 is about a 120mm fork at 20% sag.


Not sure that's quite correct



20%×120= 24mm

A2C of 29" 120mm rockshox ~530mm (which is what spot use for their geo charts)

530-24 = ~506



Leaves roughly a 15mm discrepancy which results in a roughly 0.75° steepening of the hta and sta. Would put the hta close to 68° and the sta over 76°. The bigger issue I see with this as a shorter rider is the sta as I'll already have my saddle slammed all the way back at 75.5° on a ht.

You could bring this back by aiming for 25% sag but you'll still be out 0.5°. Running a mullet with a 2.8 rear would slacken things out a little more but then you're moving away from what spot designed so I'm not sure I'd go down that path.


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

Give Spot a call and seem what they recommend a/c on a rigid for.
or
You could go whiskey #9 at 500mm


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Ducman said:


> Give Spot a call and seem what they recommend a/c on a rigid for.
> or
> You could go whiskey #9 at 500mm


Valid point go to the source. I'll report back.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Bird Rigid Fork


https://www.bird.bike/product/bird-blank-rigid-forks-505mm-a2c-1320g/ I have a serious case of want. 505mm atc, tapered steerer tube, 4130 cromo, and only $150. Plus it just looks damn good.




www.mtbr.com




Or








RSD 510mm Boost Aluminum Fork - Pre-Order Deposits Only - RSD


TO ENABLE THE CART AND CHECKOUT, SCROLL DOWN AND ACCEPT THE TERMS AND CONDITIONS. IMPORTANT INFORMATION REGARDING THE TERMS OF THE SALE – PLEASE REVIEW CAREFULLY. 11/10 Update – NEW Estimated Delivery: Due to unforeseen circumstances the delivery of these forks have been pushed again – Late...




usd.rsdbikes.com


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

crembz said:


> Not sure that's quite correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your seated position (ETT) will change, but in practice the difference just isn't that huge, as a very large percentage of your average ride you would have the suspension fork compressed beyond your sag point, and your body easily accommodates those changes. Making the angles static effectively preserves the geo by removing that extra 96mm of dive inherent in a 120mm fork. 

I have a Neuhaus Hummingbird that I run both rigid (ENVE MTN Fork at 492mm a2c) and with a 120mm fork, and other than lowering the bars a bit the handling of the bike is not degraded, though I do run different cockpits depending on the fork. 

Oh, and run it SS if you live in rolling terrain, it is fantastic. You just get on the bike and ride. Additional upside, if you are on a rigid SS you will be standing up so much you won't really care about the saddle position...


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

I can't wrap my head around that. Being faster with fewer gears? How? Why?
[/QUOTE]


crembz said:


> Which fork do you use with it? I can't find a rigid fork long enough to maintain the geo.
> 
> 
> I can't wrap my head around that. Being faster with fewer gears? How? Why?


You have to ride the SS..... You are always on the gas except when going downhill.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

crembz said:


> The Sirius was high on my list also. I had a moxie last year and that was a very nicely built bike. Would not hesitate to but another pipedream.
> 
> What is it you found draws you the most to singlespeed? What makes it so special?


Prior to riding SS, it was just a curiosity but now after having ridden SS for several months, I'd say it's just fun. Haha, not sure how else to explain it, maybe saying that it's a more active riding style? Add to that, I'm becoming more fit, I'm stronger, faster, etc.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Got it, I think I'll be walking allot until I get used to it. Also, silly question, but I'm assuming you can run clipless with ss?


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Heard back from spot, they suggest the enve fork for a rigid setup


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

crembz said:


> Got it, I think I'll be walking allot until I get used to it. Also, silly question, but I'm assuming you can run clipless with ss?


Clipless is fine, as are flat. I switch back and forth. Right now I prefer clipless



crembz said:


> Heard back from spot, they suggest the enve fork for a rigid setup


Yep, great fork and you can switch offset to fine out what you like better


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I've got a Rocker set up SS, and I love it. I've ridden it in multiple setups- 27.5+, 29, 120mm fork, 140mm fork, light XC wheels, ZIPP 30Moto wheels, SRAM 27.5+ wheels... it prettymuch kicks ass in all of those setups, but just in different ways. Once thing I've kept the same is the gearing- I have mine set at 30x20 because it puts the rear wheel in the most forward position. I live in the mountains (it's a 3 mile climb back to my house if I ride from my front door), so that easy of a gear works great for me. YRMV. 
One thing to watch for with the oval ring- I tried one a while back. I noticed on flat-ish stuff that it was nice because maintaining a higher cadence felt easier. However, once I got on some climbs, I was constantly losing rear wheel traction. It could just be my pedaling style, but I took that thing off and never looked back.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I would say make it singlespeed if you don’t care about going fast on the downhills.🤣🤣😉

Seriously, is there anything a singlespeed can’t do? Not according to SS fanatics.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

SS is a ton of fun. If you haven't had one before. Do it!. The hardest part for singlespeed and me is that for me to get a long with it, I have to ride it pretty regularly (1-2x a week). If I rode another bike, the next time I was on the SS was brutal. I had life changes that cut into my riding time and SS no longer worked for me. I miss it though.

It took me about three rides to adjust to the effort.



cookieMonster said:


> I would say make it singlespeed if you don’t care about going fast on the downhills.🤣🤣😉
> 
> Seriously, is there anything a singlespeed can’t do? Not according to SS fanatics.


Yeah, SS sucks on slight downhills. Especially road sections.


----------



## TeeKay (May 27, 2005)

As 2d bike, keep it SS, 29er, 2.4” tires, 28x20 gearing, and 34 fork for comfy downhill. Ride it 2x a week. You’re welcome.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

So I finally built up the new spot, however I do have a problem with running it singlespeed.

Using formula cura 4 brake and a 180mm rotor, the caliper fouls the seat stay as I slide the axle out to tighten the chain. I tried getting the chain a link shorter but then it was too short. 

I'm running 203/180 trickstuff ultra light rotors which are a total pain to get locally otherwise I'd downsize to 180/160. I could just go with a pair of formula or Shimano rotors but the trickstuff are the straightest and some of the lightest rotors I've used for their size.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Thinking about it, I could just use a chain tensioner 🤔


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

crembz said:


> Thinking about it, I could just use a chain tensioner 🤔


A chain tensioner is a bigger negative than a cheaper rotor, I promise.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

xjbaylor said:


> A chain tensioner is a bigger negative than a cheaper rotor, I promise.


The issue is getting a matching 160mm rear rotor from Germany. No local stockists for trickstuff. Could always get Swissstop our the new SRAM rotors locally. Formula rotors are an option but they're pretty heavy.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

crembz said:


> The issue is getting a matching 160mm rear rotor from Germany. No local stockists for trickstuff. Could always get Swissstop our the new SRAM rotors locally. Formula rotors are an option but they're pretty heavy.


I get that, but a chain tensioner is an unnecessary band-aid for a bike with the native ability to tension a chain. A few grams gained by swapping rotors will be entirely unnoticed once you are riding, so adding a tensioner to avoid using a less desirable rotor seems like a really strange trade-off.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

I just ordered new Swissstop rotors lol


----------



## adumb (Nov 29, 2009)

question about bottom brackets. I always get confused about what fits what. I just order a spot rocket and wanted to order a bb to go with it. Both of these would work right? Just depends on which cranket I want to go with right? Its just an old school threaded bb as far as i can tell.






Shimano XT BB-MT800 Bottom Bracket | Jenson USA
 






www.jensonusa.com










SRAM Dub English Threaded Bottom Bracket | Jenson USA







www.jensonusa.com





thanks,
adam


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Correct, Just needs to be a BSA bottom bracket (73mm but all BSA bb's are usually 68mm with spacers to fit 73mm) for the crankset you're planning to use.

There are two interfaces, one is the bbshell interface and the other is the crankset spindle interface. So a bb needs to match your frames bbshell AND it needs to match your cranksets spindle.


----------

